# Electric Vacuum Cleaner - who use?



## messir (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all.
My small 5 gal. tank hard to maintance with vacuum cleaner. Coz water flow too fast. I found on ebay not expensove ajustable elctric vacuum cleaner. Thinking to buy it. What do you think about that? Who already test?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have seen them, but I prefer the manual version because you are able to measure the amount of water you take out accurately, and they are cheap and simple with less to break.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I also just use a manual syphon and on my large tank i use a piece of garden hose that i run outside to drain


----------



## Afk93576 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am going to have to use the garden hose idea, that's brilliant. I use the manuals on all my tanks for the same reasons the guys above use them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

For a small tank, I would use some airline tubing as a siphon. That's what I did with my 1.5 gallon


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I use airline tubing sometimes too. Or just control the flow of the manual vac by putting your finger over the end.


----------

